# elec. speed controlers



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

what are some options in speed controlers....i have been using novaks for some time but have heard of a few new names ....anyone with some insite, it would be appericated.....i race oval stock class...4 cell....i'm using a gt7 in my old oval car my son has a gtx....what else is on the market...thanks


----------



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

26 views and not a post...how about your favorite speed control


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Tekin or LRP make good ESC's also.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

You have speedos ranging from Duratrax to High end KO.

I run all Novak and have never had a problem and they have excellent service.

Quantums are pretty good with the LRP lines also.

mc


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Tekin or Lrp , the only way to fly ! :thumbsup:


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

since you saw 26 views and no replies, what does that tell you.

they must be all using novak lol
i only use novak. but then again i live close enough that i can go there for what i need.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

I have 2 Keyence V Zero Extremes , 1 Gm V12, 1 Novak


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I run a Quantum 2, and i like it, nice looking too :thumbsup:


----------



## 7mmRACING (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a Tekin G10 pro plus on both of my cars and I really like them... I want to try the G11 ...Has anyone tried the new G11?


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

*G11*

I've been running the G11 for the past 5 or so weeks. Was able to break 2 track records with it in my car, Radio Hill Raceway in Dundee, NY and ******* RC raceway in Fulton, NY

Bob

Whiplash R/C Racing Cells
CDK Dirt Oval cars and bodies
EA Motorsports


----------



## 7mmRACING (Jul 30, 2004)

Bob... I was unaware of that... I know you broke the records, but thats a common thing for you (fast guy)  I didnt know you had the G11
cool I will have to check it out this weekend
JimmyD


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

if I were you I would stick with novak. They have good speedo's and good support on all there products. I still have an old hyperfet 410 HPc speedo made by Novak in 1992 and 93 and it still is alsome. Stick with novak.

CD


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've owned Tekin(in the old days), LRP, and Keyance... never really had any problems with any of them... I'm personaly not fond of Novak, but it's more of a personal issue with a Novak receiver I once owned, and not directly realted to any ESC troubles.

Heck they all have very good repuations(thos that have been mentioned), and there probably really aren't any perticular brand that is truely any better or worse then any other... people do wind up with their favorites, but rarely is this because their favorite is truely 'better' then the others. (at least that's my opinion).

Or you could go with a Novak GTB... (brusless and brushed)... probably has the best electronic specs on the market today, other then possibly size if you compare it to other 'brushed only' ESCs.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well there is only one problem with the GTB if you are going to run brush motor it only has one setting under brushed and they are pretty hard to get programmed but if you have trouble just call novak and they will be more than glad to help.

CD


----------

